# switch panel mount



## T-MAN

I want to buy a switch panel and mount it somewhere in my boat. I dont want to cut a big hole in my boat to do so. I have heard that radio shack sells a little waterproof box made for switch panels. Does anybody know another way or would one of these boxes work good.


----------



## Ryno409

X2. Can't wait to see what others have done as I don't want to cut a hole either.


----------



## jojo

I used a waterproof PVC electrical box from Menards and mounted it to the transom.


----------



## bailey86

on our dump tailors we use a waterproof junction box it would work great i think i think about it i will take a pic of it phillips makes them


----------



## devilmutt




----------



## T-MAN

thanks everyone. 

jojo can you buy those pvc boxes at hardware stores or anything? I was thinking something on those lines


----------



## jojo

T-MAN said:


> thanks everyone.
> 
> jojo can you buy those pvc boxes at hardware stores or anything? I was thinking something on those lines


I got mine from Menards. I would think you could get them from any hardware store though.


----------



## Oldgeek

I bought a "project box at Radio Shack for $6. I'd say it is splash or rain proof, except where you cut for the wires. Mine is mounted up on my seat next to the battery storage compartment. The box is about 8" x 6" x 4", so plenty big inside for all the fuses and wiring I had.


----------



## rschuett82

I used an ammo box (metal container), worked great, was waterproof and already olive green.

Just an idea


----------



## T-MAN

Oldgeek said:


> I bought a "project box at Radio Shack for $6. I'd say it is splash or rain proof, except where you cut for the wires. Mine is mounted up on my seat next to the battery storage compartment. The box is about 8" x 6" x 4", so plenty big inside for all the fuses and wiring I had.



I think that was what my friend was talking about. Do you have any pictures of it


----------



## Oldgeek

T-MAN said:


> Oldgeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a "project box at Radio Shack for $6. I'd say it is splash or rain proof, except where you cut for the wires. Mine is mounted up on my seat next to the battery storage compartment. The box is about 8" x 6" x 4", so plenty big inside for all the fuses and wiring I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was what my friend was talking about. Do you have any pictures of it
Click to expand...


Sorry, ALL my mod pictures are on my wife's camera...which she can't find. The best as I can explain it's just a black plastic box with an aluminum and a plastic front...no seams except on the front. The front panel is recessed and comes with 4 screw. The plastic isn't super heavy like you could stand on it, but isn't flimsy that it would break easily.


----------



## T-MAN

Oldgeek said:


> T-MAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldgeek said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a "project box at Radio Shack for $6. I'd say it is splash or rain proof, except where you cut for the wires. Mine is mounted up on my seat next to the battery storage compartment. The box is about 8" x 6" x 4", so plenty big inside for all the fuses and wiring I had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was what my friend was talking about. Do you have any pictures of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, ALL my mod pictures are on my wife's camera...which she can't find. The best as I can explain it's just a black plastic box with an aluminum and a plastic front...no seams except on the front. The front panel is recessed and comes with 4 screw. The plastic isn't super heavy like you could stand on it, but isn't flimsy that it would break easily.
Click to expand...


Thats ok. Thanks for describing it for me that will help me alot


----------



## T-MAN

Ok Heres what i have decided to do. I have no where to mount a switch panel that would be out of the way so heres my idea. On my tracker topper 1542 there are transom corner brace which also has a little lip that comes down. I am going to mount my stern light to that and then put a single toggle switch on the lip that comes down. I think this would be the best way to do this and still have lots of room. 

So what do yall think. Ill try to post some pics when i get done with it. Most likley the middle of the week.

Thanks everyone for your advice on this!


----------



## T-MAN

I think it will work


----------



## jojo

Not bad


----------



## DanMC

Hi...I havent take a picture yet,but i just installed a box that houses my main resetable braker (main) and fuses for all electrical inside a Pelican box.These boxes are not the cheapest but you'll apreciate the fact that they are nearly indestructible,water proof (rubber seal) latches tight and self purging valve.These can be found at Photo shops,outdoor/camping stores.Here in western Canada they can be purchased from MEC,Wholesale Sports,etc.I got the idea from the city workers, i saw tham install these Pelican boxes near busy intersections and run some testing equipment...
Hope these helps.


----------



## huntinfool

That'll work!


----------



## DanMC

I made my own fuses/braker box out of an Pelican box along with two 12V Marinco plugs,Teleflex voltmeter gauge,Faria hour meter (not connected yet...i just don't have the diagram for electrical on Honda BF25  ).

Dan


----------



## DanMC

I actually upgraded the electrical...same box thou...just some ideas.


----------



## T-MAN

DanMC: You did a great job on that switch box. Thanks for the idea


----------



## chavist93

Depending on what boat you have you may be able to get one from the manufacturer. My triton has one that goes in the track as well as other accessories. I know war eagle and duracraft do this as well.


----------



## T-MAN

chavist93: Thats a very nice panel i wish my tracker had the versa track system


----------



## DanMC

Thank you T-MAN...
Dan


----------

